# mobile lock on set ups?



## snook24 (Feb 13, 2014)

I really prefer to hunt out of a lock on when longbow hunting. Its easier with the length of my bow and to find trees with cover.  Ive been looking into different setups for next season but thought Id ask and see if I could cut the learning curve and get some advise. For the people that use them and take them out each hunt what do you use? Weight and safety are a big issue since most places I hunt are a long way in and out. Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 13, 2014)

Snook, we carry 10 lockons and sticks all over the country with us.  We hit one property, scout, hang stands and hunt for a few days....and then reverse everything and head to the next state.  We have a bunch of different brands in all weights and sizes etc.

If I had 10 of these I would be happy.  Right now we only have one of them, but it is quickly becoming our go to on those out of the way places.  Weighs 10lbs, hangs very easily and is surprisingly comfy for a lock on.  Many times we will sit daylight to dark in this type of stand.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Aluminum-Hang-On-Tree-Stand-Black/21013660

If I needed something bigger (for comfort or because I just need a bigger platform) then I would go with 10 of these.  We have a few now and they are great but the size makes them not pack as easily. It only weighs 14 lbs and is easy all the way around http://www.millenniumstands.com/products/portables/m100-hangon

for climbing sticks these look great, but I havent had my hands on them yet.  10lbs for a 4pk which will get you plenty high in most instances.  Will strap perfectly to the stand for backpacking http://www.gomuddy.com/store/mainprod-Climbing-Sticks/477.html

I have used these for as long as they have been around.  Fact is Summit sent me a set to field test back around 2004.  Still have the same set and have zero issues with them.  very light and very packable.  11lbs and strap right on the stand. http://www.amazon.com/Summit-Treestands-82008-Bucksteps/dp/B000BSWEI2

I sat in a few lone wolf lockons this year (5 straight 12 hour days to be exact) and cant say that I was impressed.  Much happier in my millenniums and the new ameristep.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 13, 2014)

Most any loc on and a woodpecker drill.RC


----------



## JBranch (Feb 13, 2014)

Check this out. This explains what RC is talking about. Do a little research on this fellow, and you will find some very good tips. Mr. Warren posts here some also.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys! The mellinium and the muddy sticks where what I was leaning towards but now after seeing the video, that drill looks nice. I like the idea of being able to use the same holes which means much less work. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 13, 2014)

I love my lone wolf and I use thier sticks....Works great packs together and I can be up and hunting pretty quick....Very easy to attach the straps when working with one arm and very quiet..I have climbed trees and been hunting with deer within a hundred yards or so....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 14, 2014)

I use a Loc-on and Woodpecker drill. My Loc-on goes up with me and comes down with me. I never leave my Loc-on in the tree after a hunt. It weights about 9 lbs.mIKe


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the good info guys! I ordered an ez kut drill after watching the video. Now I'm going back and forth on which stand would be best. Weight is the number one priority. The fight I'm having is comfort vs concealment. It's easier to hide a small lock on vs a big platform one but the comfort comes with the bigger ones...good thing I've got some time lol


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 14, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Most any loc on and a woodpecker drill.RC



x2.  Take a look at the Muddy Outdoor Vantage lock-on.  Its a pretty easy setup and you can buy additional adapters.  I had three locations tapped for bolts and had adapter on each.  
http://youtu.be/JNptClCWom8


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got 2 of the 10# bone collector stands and an ez cut drill


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 14, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I've got 2 of the 10# bone collector stands and an ez cut drill



X3 on this one. I bought 3 of these last year when they went on sale. I didn't think they would be that great but I was wrong. They are light, roomy (I'm 6'4"), and easy to carry in and out. Add a molle waist or kidney belt and it is like carrying nothing. Takes all the weight off your shoulders; you won't even know it is back there.

If you use this with the drill you will be able to run through the woods.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2014)

I like that muddy stand. Looks safer to put up. I do already have one of the 10# bone collector stands (thanks to Jonathan) and they arnt bad at all.


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 16, 2014)

Another option for your ladder are rapid rails from ameristep.  i have 4 sets of them and theynwork well on crooked trees.

For a stand i like the outfitter from ameristep 

I made my own woodpecker drill and used a 1/2 inch bit and i use 1/2bolts for peace of mind. 

Ben.


----------



## Rix56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ben what bit did you use in your woodpecker drill, I've tried a couple and haven't found the right one yet?  Is it a hand drill or power drill?


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 16, 2014)

It is a hand drill. All i did was cut the shank of a 1/2 inch wood drill bit and drill a hole thur it.   Really mine is just a bigger version of the wood pecker.It takes a little more effort but i like the bigger bolts. I learned the hard way not drill a pine tree the sap makes a big mess. 

I am going to dip my bolts in plastic dip, that is a great idea.

Ben.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 16, 2014)

Ben, could you please post up some pics of your homegrown woodpecker drill? I sure would like to see it.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Feb 17, 2014)

I swapped from my API to a Guidos web last year. After some trial and error and watching Warren's video, I ended up buying an older Gorrilla Lock on I found on an auction site for 70 bucks that weights 9lbs. I adopted the ez kut drill and muddy sticks to use. I invested in a pack and safety harness.





I put this system to use on a few of the public lands I hunt went on this year, and was fortunate enough to see 23 deer from this set up this year and kill two. I had  5 other shot opportunities where I didn't do my part one on decent buck on a WMA... By far my favorite system to hunt from. I'm ground to hunting in less than 15 -20 minutes if I have to drill. If I'm using muddy sticks or the tree is already drilled I'm hunting in less than 10 minutes. 

9 bolts gets be to about 18 feet with little discomfort. my stand takes only one strap to hang and is rock solid and quiet. Dipping the bolts in plastic is a must. and I borrowed RC's method of adding some reflective tape to them, sure makes them easy to find in the dark.

The whole key to this style of hunting is preparation.  The first time I tried this I way of hunting it took me 30 minutes and two climbs up the tree. I saw 5 deer and missed twice. By the end of the season I was up in one climb and settled with little noise. 

The only way I hunt mobile anymore! If you walk a long ways this is the way to go!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Millennium re did the m100 at 14.5 lbs. the 2014 model is called the m100u and it now weighs 11.5. I've decided to go with it since it weighs nothing and has the highest comfort reviews. So that and a ez kut drill and we are all set! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does that weight include the bracket? I'm pretty sure that it is a ratchet style system no for the mobile hunter... Not too bad but still can make a little more noise..
But, you can do like I do on private land and drill several trees and install the chain bracket and then all you have to do is come back and insert bolts then slide your stand in the bracket. I would recommend using a cinch strap at the bottom of the stand... Is hard to get those stands super snug by just using a bracket... An extra step but well worth the other outcome!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure on the bracket. I'll keep an extra strap In the bag thanks. Can u coat the chain with something (plastic dip) like with the bolts for climbing?  Would that cut down on noise?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Feb 19, 2014)

If you are going to be mobile then I would get the ratchet version over the chain version. Lot less weight and easier to hang. The Chain version I would only use for setups I was planning to leave in the woods all year.

http://www.amazon.com/Millennium-Treestand-Aluminum-Ratchet-Receiver/dp/B009205XZQ

This is the ratchet reciever that you would take in and out with you...

Then buy the chain version for those spots deep in the timber that always seem to produce that you can walk in during August and drill the tree hang the bracket and then pull the bolts out as you leave so that it will be simply a stick the bolts in and hang the stand come hunting time. 

Just my .02 cents


----------



## snook24 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds perfect thanks! I'll get the rachet one too.


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 21, 2014)

That new Millennium 100U looks SWEET! That should be a great set up Snook. Let us know how you like it when you get a chance to try it out.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ill def post updates on the stand. Not sure when they go up for sale but ill be lookin! The ez kut drill finally came in too.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 25, 2014)

Luckily I wasn't in a hurry for this thing. I ordered it at 8am on the 14th with $15 shipping (not thrilled about that) but thought oh well maybe it will get here quick. It says on the package it then shipped on the 19th. I was about to contact them tomorrow about it never showing up but it came in the mail today on the 25th...like I said it's ok because I wasn't in a hurry but I found it hilarious when the package said  2 day shipping maybe they had snow storms too...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 27, 2014)

Snook, are you up that tree yet?


----------

